# Nero aborts with "not enough disk space" error.



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

There's not enough disk space on drive C where Nero 7.57 is installed; but, there is on drive E. I set Nero's cache folder to E:\NeroTemp and and Windows temp and tmp environment variable to E:\Temp where there is over 100 Gigs of free space and restarted the computer; but, there is no change with Nero's insufficien-disk-space error.

And, yes, I did create those folders for drive E.

What to do?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Drive E is using NTFS file system?

In 8 that I use it has both a typical cache temp and an imported project video temp in the user account. Maybe you didn't get all the temps?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm attempting to copy a dual layer DVD of about 7.5 Gigs content. I have about 5 Gigs of free space on C.

I don't follow what you wrote or how knowing that might help.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You'll get an insufficient disk space error or something similar if the file system isn't NTFS because anything else compatible with Windows doesn't support a filesize large enough to accomodate the average size of one full DVD image cache.

I'm not sure how similar Nero 7.57 is to 8 as far as temp cache areas go so I was just wondering if you're sure you pointed them all to the larger drive or not. 8 actually does 3 in the user account but I was discounting the picture one as that is unlikely to be excessively large. [edit: upon further review the picture cache is just the pictures folder (duh!) which makes sense.]

If you try a project that just exceeds 4 gigs that should or has fit on C previous and it succeeds then you probably missed relocating one of the temp caches.

Sometimes exactly when you get the message about insufficient space in the process will help point to the problem, which implies you have to watch the progress to the point of failure which can be a pain, but useful.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Using NTFS on E, FAT32 on C and D.

I can't find anything about Temp Cache in Nero 7.57. How do you access it in 8?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm looking under configure... when I'm in Nero Vision, Folders tab in Application Settings, in Vista, Temp file= C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp and in imported video files, C:\Users\User\Documents\NeroVision\Video.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I have an XP OS living on 8 gigs with 2 gigs free and when it came time to write my 8 gig project to disc I chose to write it to a folder on the hard disk and I still had to choose the non-C drive temp folder I had made and pointed to previously instead of the default one. Other than that, so far its transcoding, I'll let you know if I run into a snag any further along the way, or not.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Success, my 2.07 gigs of free space on the C: drive was left completely alone as far as I know (same as the starting size). So hopefully you just missed one temp location or the other and can get them all moved over to the drive with room to spare.


----------

